# Questions to construction workers



## andrwm (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys,


I know that this forum is "professionals only" and I'm not trying to break the rules here, I would just like some honest answers from the professionals (which is why I'm posting here instead of DIY Chatroom.)


Anyway, I am a student (18 years old) from Minnesota and I am thinking about going into construction (excavation/roads/driveways/cementing) that type of stuff. And I was wondering what the average annual income is for someone that does this type of work, and do you need any type of college degree?


Right now I am trying to narrow down my career choices for the rest of my life, that is why I want to ask the professionals because I'm sure you guys can give me a good answer.


Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Andrew-

The "average wage" is highly dependent on where you live- it can range from $8/hour in rural Arkansas to $40/hour + in NYC. 

With regard to whether you need a college degree, that depends on how high you want to go. If you want to actually perform the labor (mason, carpenter, etc), a degree isn't necessary. If you want to move into supervision or management at some point, it'd be very helpful.

Best of luck,

Bob


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Education is one of the best investments, whether you think you need it or not....and unlike a fancy car or a wife, you won't ever loose an education. I have a M.Ed and I don't use it in construction, but the gained education has helped me tremendously....doesn't make me a better tradesman, but it helped me personally be a much better businessman.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

In Portland Oregon, the commercial union, journey carpenters wage is $28.45 hr. You need to either go through the apprenticeship or have 5 years of verifiable commercial experience to join.

Good luck, and if you go to school make the most of it, don't just party or you'll regret it.

Wack


----------



## eeCurtis (Nov 24, 2006)

If I could offer advice to a new-comer, it would be to spend some time in the field before trying to specialize. If I could do it over again, I would start out as a framing/carpenter's helper. They tend to deal with all trades from concrete work to plumbing, so it would give you a good cross-section of the industry before you start your education. And yes...get your education; when you're 30 and rich you will thank me:thumbup:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Adrew, take a look at what part of town you want to be living in in 10 or 20 years and see what those people are doing for a living. Also if you take on a trade job look at the guys who have been doing it for 10 or 20 years and see what part of town they live in and try to figure out if that might be where you want to be in 10 years. Then you can adjust and shift your goals. Maybe owning your own Road building Co. might be a goal and that might require some college. 

I came to a new city with a trade and decided that that trade in this city was not going to do it for me so I adjusted, and adjusted. 

Of course if your lucky enough to have a passion for something then follow your passion. 

It's good your asking these questions. When I was 18 I was only interested in _____and beer. Good luck and let us know when you make your first Mil.


----------



## geoffroe (Sep 13, 2006)

go to college. i started framing part-time when i was 16. its a great trade to know but wish id been a little more involved in getting a college education. went to community school two years but to no avail i ended back framing houses without a college degree and a sense of just settling for a career in the trades. im only 27 now and dont feel that way anymore. ive realized hardwork pays off but its an uphill stuggle in the trades to get where you want to be. if nothing else the sense of accomplishment seems priceless when i look back at finishing school. get your feet wet a little before you jump in!!!! good luck.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> When I was 18 I was only interested in _____and beer.


Ditto and then some! __________ can be ....is tough to get weaned off of.


----------

